# Does your other half get it?



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a bit of a random thread for the day but does your other half get your love of cars. Be it the detailing element of it, collecting, tuning, racing etc? 

My Mrs sees her car purely as a tool, a method of getting her from A to B. She likes her car don't get me wrong but doesn't quite get the whole 'car thing'. 

She sees why I won't let anyone else touch my car etc but doesn't quite get why I'd own more than one car or why a car might be worth preserving. This often leads to many a raised eyebrow, especially since I've been looking at a banger as well. 

So what about you lot? :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

In short no... It's just "a car", a thing, a method of transport for her. To be honest, I don't even clean the Caddy Maxi or any of our previous family cars anymore... She treats them like bins, rubbish everywhere etc and I just can't be doing with it. If I looked after them, I'd be fuming constantly :lol:

She definitely doesn't like the S Type R... "it's horrible", "why do you even want a car that fast?" etc etc...

That said, she does appreciate that it's a hobby and whilst she doesn't understand 8-10 hour detailing sessions she does let me get on with it generally (not since baby Millns came along in March but that's understandable).


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

My misses gets it!

She knows it's my retreat from life's issues. 

I was like it when we met, so she accepts it. 

I'd never chose a car over family, I know what matters and what doesn't.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Probably slightly different for me but yes. We met at a car meet, so it's not like either of us can say we didn't know :lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sicskate said:


> My misses gets it!
> She knows it's my retreat from life's issues.
> I was like it when we met, so she accepts it.
> I'd never chose a car over family, I know what matters and what doesn't.


Perfectly summed up

She knows where I am and what I'm doing - she loves cars herself and benefits directly from it by me looking after her car


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

no, shes come round a lot more to the idea in the 8 years ive been with her, & no does the little things I want like parking miles away from main doors etc & trying to keep the car clean.

However, if we split up tomorrow, I'd put £1000 on her slipping back to old ways!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

No, my mrs doesn't get it.
'it's just a Peugeot' is all I get.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

She likes the fact i wont let her car get 'grubby' but like most, its just a form of transport. To be fair though she did go to Waxstock with me this year but i suspect that was a one off


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes my Wife is pretty good really. She has an appreciation and enjoys driving a nice car, but I don't think she gets the true Petrolhead in me. 

She doesn't totally get why I get very excited and wind my window down just to listen to the noise of a nice car going past and that I'm an utter nerd when it comes to facts and figures but hey, I don't totally get why she has an obsession with expensive handbags!

That said, she's full of encouragement for me driving what I really want to drive so I can't complain at that. As above, I'd always put family first but she's very supportive!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> She doesn't totally get why I get very excited and wind my window down just to listen to the noise of a nice car going past


Knew I wasn't the only one


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

other half gets that i have to clean me car thats good enought getting it for me and her to get along


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Completely. 
She help me swap the engine in the zx10r and with the Superbike kit on the Rc8r. 
It's a real pleasure for her to test some new parts that I got, like new hydro on the shocks to test or new brakes, new tune etc
She helped to swap the engine and some chassis parts for the car too.
And we've got a normal c4 that we completely don't care at all because it's only a Citroën c4... was the same with the golf, just a boring car like 95%... never clean it, only quick high pressure in automatic center sometimes. .. well, just a car.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

In the last year or so my other half has started to get "it" with keeping her car clean.

Even asked me to detail her car for valentines this year - win!!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like most people have a fairly understanding partner which is good. 

I love how they're, 'supportive' to some hahaha Makes it sound like a drug addiction, well it's as expensive and addictive I guess. 

Overall my Mrs tries to get me and cars but doesn't always. She's respectful of my motors though, even if she huff when I park miles from other cars and all that OCD (common sense!) stuff. 

She is a great passenger though, never flinched if I gave the old Megane Trophy a quick burst of acceleration. Sh*ts herself in the AMG though!!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope - can't understand why a bucket and sponge and 20 mins whiz around the car doesn't do.

Thinks I am totally barmey spending 2 hours on a maintenance wash.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My Mrs gets it, otherwise it's the Bus.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My Mrs gets it, otherwise it's the Bus.


:lol::lol:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

My wife accepts my ocd after all she does get her car kept clean and shiney.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i also see things from her/others side though


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

My Mrs loves it

Loves helping me detailing, having modified cars, going to shows etc 

Luckily she likes doing the interior which I hate, so I let her crack on with the hoover whilst I'm polishing


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Met my wife through a car forum, so she loves cars - we go on track days together and car events when we can!

I've slowly dragged her away from the Kosowash and washing it herself with Dove Shampoo ('well it's great for my hair so why not the car?') so that's a step In The right direction!

As long as the cars are clean she is happy - less happy when I point out every mark to the paintwork since I last washed it though


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine defo enjoys the results but doesn't want to/me to spend the time NEEDED to do it.



PugIain said:


> No, my mrs doesn't get it.
> 'it's just a Peugeot' is all I get.


I got 'It's pretty naff' the other week...not got over that, not sure I ever will.

I know it's not everyones dream car and it's no £70k German powerhause but it's my dream car.

One man's trash is another treasure.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine understands the car thing now.
She never did, or was ever really bothered until we sold her car a few years ago as I had a company car to get around in, and my own car was sat mint in the garage.

Then she had my Civic Type R as a daily driver.
She came home one day and just said "I get it now, the whole car thing" :thumb:
She loved the Type R, and then she bought herself a Clio 182 Cup to call her own.

BUT, she hates the thought of cleaning them with a passion.
When I smashed my leg up I was in a wheelchair and laid up for about 16 weeks, she washed both cars, just the once. (middle of summer anyway)
The most BORING thing she has ever done, she said. 
"I'll never say anything about how long you take again, as long as I don't have to do it" :lol:

She's got a black MINI now, and its just over halfway to being swirl free, just the sides to do, and she appreciates the whole beading thing as well. :argie:


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine never got it at all until I began to get the hang of getting decent results now hers looks like this and she reminds me when it needs a wash!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope haha


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

No, my fiancée treats the Volvo like a bin. She allows me to have what I want car wise but she's never been a car girl herself. She hated driving the DB9 because of its size. She doesn't get detailing at all though lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

My wife lets me buy what I want, understands it's my hobby, but most of all she absolutely loves the fact that it keeps me out the house.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine gets it. She doesn't clean her own car, but definitely appreciates it when I clean it for her. She has also started noticing properly cleaned alloys, beading, swirls etc and likes the comments her colleagues make when her ds3 is sitting pretty. 

Sure I spend a fair amount of time, but I don't sit in the pub and I cannot be ar5ed with football so she sees it as a huge positive lol. Oh and as someone said above, my family always comes first. 

Cooks


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Pretty much word for word what I was gonna say cookies

Mine doesn't like the money I spend as such but that goes by the way when she sees the results.

It's my escape from the world when I'm out messing with the car. Usually kids are out the house playing as well so it gives her peace n quiet indoors.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Short answer NO as you can read from my musings


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine totally gets it, it's not the greatest car in the world but she knows how much I love it and want to keep it nice :thumb:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

nope - she gets classics, but see's her daily as a tool - i'd have kittens if my car was a filthy as hers, not been washed in nearly a year and the interior.....lets just say a well loaded skip would be tidier, but the way i look at it, its her car and she has to live with it, i don't, hence my car only has the handbook stored in it - the rest is empty and kept clean - i don't let it bother me about hers as long as mine is tidy and clean its my sanctuary to enjoy


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Just a bit of a random thread for the day but does your other half get your love of cars. Be it the detailing element of it, collecting, tuning, racing etc?
> 
> My Mrs sees her car purely as a tool, a method of getting her from A to B. She likes her car don't get me wrong but doesn't quite get the whole 'car thing'.
> 
> ...


My missus is the same, just a tool (not the only thing she calls a tool mind!), although since I started on here and keeping her car clean, she is very careful about where she leaves it and won't let anybody lean on it, etc., so the OCD part is starting to rub-off, just not the helping me clean it part!:thumb:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Not at all, considered me mad when she actually sat on the drive and watched me clean my car. She did like the snow foam stage though.

She doesn't drive though.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

transtek said:


> My missus is the same, just a tool (not the only thing she calls a tool mind!), although since I started on here and keeping her car clean, she is very careful about where she leaves it and won't let anybody lean on it, etc., so the OCD part is starting to rub-off, just not the helping me clean it part!:thumb:


Me and my other half have only been living together for about a month so she's yet to properly appreciate the OCD of the car cleaning regime.

I'm not sure it'll ever rub off entirely though, getting her outside especially when it's cold is very unlikely but now and again I'll force her if it's here car I'm cleaning haha.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Well soon as I get the right weather Mrs turbosnoop wants me to teach her how to use the das6 so she can take the swirls out of her vectra. She nicks my prewash off me n goes halfs on stuff like shampoo, things we both use often.


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

She doesn't understand it but deals with it and accepts it is what I do, put it this way. She's never complained about having a shining car


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine doesn't. "It's just a car, why?" 

So I use the comparison "it's just a kitchen, why do you want new units? You can still cook in there" and "why a new bathroom suite, does it matter that the view is nice when sitting on the Thomas Crapper?".

Mind you, the coilovers were agreed on the basis I paid for a new bathroom suite and tiling. So I'm typing this with a nice view of the bathroom while my car sits nice and low in the garage 

I thought I'd reached a break through when she was showing her friend the plastic bag test on an unclayed/clayed case, but the novelty soon wore off. 

The way I see it that I'm not out twice a week at football matches/speedway or whatever and paying silly money on season tickets, or wandering around a golf course aimlessly hitting a white ball at a flag, instead I'm only spending a few quid on products and down the garage for a few hours at the weekend within shouting distance if needed, adding value to the car.


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

NOT AT ALL, mine drops her loose hair on the carpets of my car, she also picks her fingernails and drops them on the carpets too, don't forget leaving rubbish in the car everytime she sits in it. I get moaned at for cleaning it once a week and I feel like I have to book my full car detail in with her like I'm going on a bloody holiday! Don't get me started with the spending costs of cleaning products though, I think the only thing she understands is that I don't like parking next to other cars. And she wonders why I won't let her get insured on it!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Prydar said:


> NOT AT ALL, mine drops her loose hair on the carpets of my car, she also picks her fingernails and drops them on the carpets too, don't forget leaving rubbish in the car everytime she sits in it.


You have a lot of patience haha

My girlfriend got in my old car once and just before getting back out gave the front of her hair a quick shot of hairspray! The glance I shot her was like superman with his laser eyes. She hasn't done it since!! Haha


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

Alex_225 said:


> You have a lot of patience haha
> 
> My girlfriend got in my old car once and just before getting back out gave the front of her hair a quick shot of hairspray! The glance I shot her was like superman with his laser eyes. She hasn't done it since!! Haha


Wow she must've been daring, I would've lost it! Feet on the dash is another one of her tricks, it makes me fuming!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My eldest step daughter is the one who pushes my buttons. The front of her car is disgusting all because her fella refuses to remove his rubbish. Last time he spilled half a maccy ds milk shake, i got the job of cleaning the mould up from the carpet. I told her then if she brings a car to me like that again, its a £250 charge. She is due to have her first child in about 3 weeks, i dread to think what the poor child will catch going in that car


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

does she eck like, but has too clean the house twice a week that's hoover top to bottom, bathrooms including at lease 1ltr of bleach, dusting, windows and oven all racks out scrubbed and trays.

And apparently I have a problem :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Prydar said:


> Wow she must've been daring, I would've lost it! Feet on the dash is another one of her tricks, it makes me fuming!


I told her not to do it again and low and behold she hasn't. I was at that point at the beginning of the relationship, you know when you're nice to each other! :lol::lol:

Feet on the dash, yeah that would wind me right up! I've been fairly lucky that most people who get into my car appreciate how I keep it so don't take the p!ss.

Also, I can't think that getting hit up the ar$e by an airbag if you crash and have your feet on the dashboard would do you much good at all.


----------

